
Google Maps API alternatives - pyyding
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/138j_mCRWEiudTt-FHTQkR_Z8LqYKG-PaLv3NE5swDJw/edit?usp=sharing
======
pyyding
The Startup I'm working for hasn't moved from Google Maps & Places APIs yet.
This is why I'm currently in the middle of a thorough research and I figure
that the end result might be beneficial to others as well.

Feel free to edit, comment, request, fill and such.

Be nice. Cheers

